# Experienced traders who look down on newcomers



## Scalpme (22 August 2009)

let me rephrase the thread question since my previous post was deleted.  
why do some high ranking members on this forum continually look down on others?  New traders are optimistic about trading, but the drama that comes with posting leaves users disgusted.  

any thoughts on having humility when answering posts?  especially from those members with high rankings.  This should be a place used to learn, instead the egos come alive.


----------



## professor_frink (22 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*



Scalpme said:


> any thoughts on having humility when answering posts?




No.

The owner of the site has a sideline gig as a trading psychologist. Having a constant flow of shattered traders crying about how they get treated on internet forums is good for business.

He also runs a bottle shop and prescribes shots of vodka to help new traders calm down after they have been bashed by both the market and the internet bullies.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> let me rephrase the thread question since my previous post was deleted.




It was removed because it was a posted solely as an attack on a particular ASF member and I'm not prepared to allow such threads. 

The topic itself can be open for discussion but as soon as it devolves into personal attacks it will be closed or deleted.


----------



## trainspotter (22 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*

Welcome to ASF Scalpme. The guy you are referring to is as good as he says he is ... period. Yes there is an "elder statesman" status in here and probably rightly so. There tends to be a lot of bum sniffers who come in here and reckon they can eat razorblades and excrete cucumbers within their first few posts. OR they just are looking for a fast buck and want everything given to them on a platter. There is a search function on here and my advice is to use it as much as possible. It is the nature of the beast around here, apply Darwins theory to everything you read, "survival of the fittest" is general rule of thumb. Oh yeah .... and a big pinch of salt as well as great big hairy clanking balls.

Once again Scalpme .... welcome aboard. It is what it is.


----------



## IFocus (22 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*



professor_frink said:


> No.
> 
> The owner of the site has a sideline gig as a trading psychologist. Having a constant flow of shattered traders crying about how they get treated on internet forums is good for business.
> 
> He also runs a bottle shop and prescribes shots of vodka to help new traders calm down after they have been bashed by both the market and the internet bullies.





Crack me up Professor

Scalpme its simply a test of your psychology remember its just writing on a screen nothing more..............


----------



## cutz (22 August 2009)

Hi Scalpme,

I don't agree with you there about new traders getting attacked by "high ranking members", the only time i've seen such occurrences is when new posters come along trying to flog some dodgy trading system, in any case if you can't handle a little criticism how are you going to handle a beating by the market.?


----------



## explod (22 August 2009)

Its all water off a ducks back.   I have rolled along in considerable ignorance and have been chopped off at the sox many times and it has been good for me.   I am aware that many top dogs PM each other and refer to me as explode.  When I was at school I was called banana and teased all the way, character building.

Love it all, hang in there and you will learn a great deal.  And my Father's great one was, "the only way is the hard way"  which means, work work work.

Try to keep your trading/investing approach safe and simple.  (easier said than done I know)  My way is fundamentals first and then technical to know when to buy, how to hold it together and above all when to get out.

And the great one, "when in doubt, stay away or get out"


----------



## darkside (22 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> let me rephrase the thread question since my previous post was deleted.
> why do some high ranking members on this forum continually look down on others?  New traders are optimistic about trading, but the drama that comes with posting leaves users disgusted.
> 
> any thoughts on having humility when answering posts?  especially from those members with high rankings.  This should be a place used to learn, instead the egos come alive.




I must admit , i have never seen this type of action by high ranking members on this site, i have seen members bring people into line over posts that have left a lot to be desired.
I have seen members point out obvious flaws in posts that may have been handled beter , but at the end of the day this is a Stock Forum not the "fluffy bunny warm and fuzzy feel good forum"  if you have concerns about the way your posts are adressed maybe this isn't the site for you.

And as a sidenote, Professor Frink cracks me up !!!


----------



## nunthewiser (22 August 2009)

yes i agree with the OP . i too have been picked on , abused , name called and altogether had my posts trashed 

this has led me to become an alcoholic and a substance abuser 

i am currently undergoing counselling from being picked on via the internet 

in the future i endeavour to become a great poster also, and strive to gain the respect of a bunch of anomonous internet posters..........

i thank them all


----------



## Julia (22 August 2009)

And clearly all that traumatic abuse drove you to seek refuge in the nunnery, Nun.   Hope one day your shattered self may recover.

I agree with Darkside that maybe some responses wouldn't qualify for a place in the diplomatic service, but at the same time, some of the new enquiries are breathtaking in their expectation of "give me that foolproof method for millions in one easy lesson".

Guess it usually goes both ways.  Most sensible, polite questions receive a reasonable response as far as I can tell.


----------



## Naked shorts (22 August 2009)

If you aren't resilient enough to over come some insignificant anonymous posters on the internet, you have NO chance making consistent money in the markets.


Here, have some cement


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (22 August 2009)

Can't say I have ever seen anything that sounds like this, not that didn't deserve it anyway, like not using the search function to find something that has 454827923 threads already. 

The people I have had stuff to do with on here have been super helpful, wouldn't be where I am today if I hadn't talked to them.


----------



## nomore4s (22 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> let me rephrase the thread question since my previous post was deleted.
> why do some high ranking members on this forum continually look down on others?  New traders are optimistic about trading, but the drama that comes with posting leaves users disgusted.
> 
> any thoughts on having humility when answering posts?  especially from those members with high rankings.  This should be a place used to learn, instead the egos come alive.




lol, you're right Scalpme, maybe experienced traders on this site should just sit back and let the newbies get ripped off by 2-bit conmen selling cr@p trading systems?

If new traders can't handle being told the realities of trading, how are they going to cope when they actually have to deal with those problems?

I also think that most newbies to this site would say they have found alot of good info and helpful advice from the more experienced posters. I know I got plenty of help when I was finding my way in the world of trading and in fact I still learn plenty from the info posted here.


----------



## Buckeroo (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes i agree with the OP . i too have been picked on , abused , name called and altogether had my posts trashed
> 
> this has led me to become an alcoholic and a substance abuser
> 
> ...




 - very funny nun

Cheers


----------



## wtang89 (23 August 2009)

Trading is a zero sums game, it is as some of the users have posted a 'survival of the fittest game', toughen up mate. A classic example of the way the industry is can be found in James Kramer's book (confessions of a street addict). It is a dog eat dog's world, either learn to deal with it or get out while you are still reasonably intact. All the best.


----------



## Ardyne (23 August 2009)

I agree with the original post. Sooooooooooo many posts could be delivered in a more supportive way than what a lot are.


----------



## Zaij (23 August 2009)

Yeah, I've seen it happen in a fair few posts where long time members (>500 posts) have just been arrogant, dismissive and altogether unhelpful, more invested (ha) in making a zany one liner explaining that the newbie should leave rather than giving the requested advice. Why bother to post if you're not going to help?

EDIT

Thought I'd just add though, that for the last month I haven't seen any of the described which I'd have to attribute to out lovely moderator staff as it seemed a bit rampant previously.


----------



## doctorj (23 August 2009)

Ardyne said:


> I agree with the original post. Sooooooooooo many posts could be delivered in a more supportive way than what a lot are.



They probably could - but you can understand how some lose patience.  So many dishonest people and companies looking to take advantage of newbies.  So, honesty, however blunt, is a refreshing change.

The fact is, there are NO shortcuts - better to learn that lesson from someone here than after being down $10,000 to the likes of Win Traders, or Daytrade International  selling you a short cut that only makes one person rich...


----------



## bowman (23 August 2009)

doctorj said:


> They probably could - but you can understand how some lose patience.  So many dishonest people and companies looking to take advantage of newbies.  So, honesty, however blunt, is a refreshing change.
> 
> The fact is, there are NO shortcuts - better to learn that lesson from someone here than after being down $10,000 to the likes of Win Traders, or Daytrade International  selling you a short cut that only makes one person rich...




I have seen some pretty naieve, and occasionally even downright dumb first posts here which have been responded to quite dismissively.

Who cares you might ask, it's dog eat dog out there.

Well, the owners of the site for one. Driving away new members would seem to go against their interests.

If you are short on patience and feel the need to be blunt then perhaps it's best to say nothing and get on with your trading.

What lessons are learned when a new member posts once, never to be seen again?

Civility is not a sign of weakness.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

stop sniffeling i say ...............

ask an honest question here , you get an honest answer.....may be straight to the point or viewed as arrgogent or of no actual trading value whatsoever BUT you are getting help from people that are not here  to harm your trading .........

there are some VERY knowledgeable and experienced traders here and they donate there thoughtsfor NOTHING, ZIPPO,NADA......think of them how you wish.

grab a cup of harden the pluck up and enjoy any free goldmines that given  you sooner or later here  

or ya could go to hoc topper and other stock forums/chats and go buy something someone wants to sell you 

love youse all


p.s no offense intended of course


----------



## bowman (23 August 2009)

No offence taken nun, but no one is questioning the value of the information that can be found here.

Some of the rabble : has spoken and for the most part the old guard response has been predictably defensive and has missed the point.

What the hell, I'm only here for the free beer anyway.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

There's no reason to be overly rude of course, nor personally abuse people when trying to make a point. Joe has worked hard to develop a ASF community of friendly likeminded people to share their thoughts and develop stock trading and investing skills and knowledge. I know I'd be a lot poorer for not having ASF. What I don't like about stock market forums, and something that occasionally happens here, is when shonky 2 bit snake oil salesman get annoyed when their product or service is justifiably hung out in the wind for crucifixion. If you're selling ****, then take it.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

bowman said:


> Some of the rabble : has spoken  .





i am offended by this post and am now moving forums where they may talk crud but at least there polite about it


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i am offended by this post and am now moving forums where they may talk crud but at least there polite about it




Mate , can you leave your knuckle dusters, glock and baseball bat behind please.

They belong to ASF.

gg


----------



## bowman (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i am offended by this post and am now moving forums where they may talk crud but at least there polite about it




Whoops..my true colours are emerging.

Can I be in the club now?


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

bowman said:


> Can I be in the club now?





thats the bit i dont get ..............


im in no ones club here in fact i doubt i,d be welcome in too many here 

i dont think anyones in anyones club if there is a club at all ..... 

but hey happy to start one and we can go on picnics and stuff


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Mate , can you leave your knuckle dusters, glock and baseball bat behind please.
> 
> They belong to ASF.
> 
> gg




the  glocks mine it was a byo deal


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> thats the bit i dont get ..............
> 
> 
> im in no ones club here in fact i doubt i,d be welcome in too many here
> ...






> I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.
> Groucho Marx




Agree mate

gg


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> It was removed because it was a posted solely as an attack on a particular ASF member and I'm not prepared to allow such threads.
> 
> The topic itself can be open for discussion but as soon as it devolves into personal attacks it will be closed or deleted.





I understand and agree, and would like to bring the issue to the forefront.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*



trainspotter said:


> Welcome to ASF Scalpme. The guy you are referring to is as good as he says he is ... period. Yes there is an "elder statesman" status in here and probably rightly so. There tends to be a lot of bum sniffers who come in here and reckon they can eat razorblades and excrete cucumbers within their first few posts. OR they just are looking for a fast buck and want everything given to them on a platter. There is a search function on here and my advice is to use it as much as possible. It is the nature of the beast around here, apply Darwins theory to everything you read, "survival of the fittest" is general rule of thumb. Oh yeah .... and a big pinch of salt as well as great big hairy clanking balls.
> 
> Once again Scalpme .... welcome aboard. It is what it is.





Of course, when the shoe fits it should be worn, but if you notice how some members often act or react really does no justice especially if the intent is to learn, not demoralize. I do agree with you.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*



IFocus said:


> Crack me up Professor
> 
> Scalpme its simply a test of your psychology remember its just writing on a screen nothing more..............




its often uncalled for from certain members with rank.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> yes i agree with the OP . i too have been picked on , abused , name called and altogether had my posts trashed
> 
> this has led me to become an alcoholic and a substance abuser
> 
> ...




alcoholic = sniffs aftershave;
substance abuser  = spreads peanut butter too thickly on his toast; and
undergoing counselling via the internet = watches reruns of "Dr Phil".


If this forum is a club does that mean we get drinks at club prices? If so i'm in.


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2009)

Muppets.


----------



## nulla nulla (23 August 2009)

*Re: one more try at this*



trainspotter said:


> Welcome to ASF Scalpme. The guy you are referring to is as good as he says he is ... period. Yes there is an "elder statesman" status in here and probably rightly so. There tends to be a lot of bum sniffers who come in here and reckon they can eat razorblades and excrete cucumbers within their first few posts. OR they just are looking for a fast buck and want everything given to them on a platter. There is a search function on here and my advice is to use it as much as possible. It is the nature of the beast around here, apply Darwins theory to everything you read, "survival of the fittest" is general rule of thumb. Oh yeah .... and a big pinch of salt as well as great big hairy clanking balls.
> 
> Once again Scalpme .... welcome aboard. It is what it is.




This is a good post. Experience comes from learning from your mistakes, watching, listening and learning. Not from popping up with fancy unproven theories.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

darkside said:


> I must admit , i have never seen this type of action by high ranking members on this site, i have seen members bring people into line over posts that have left a lot to be desired.
> I have seen members point out obvious flaws in posts that may have been handled beter , but at the end of the day this is a Stock Forum not the "fluffy bunny warm and fuzzy feel good forum"  if you have concerns about the way your posts are adressed maybe this isn't the site for you.
> 
> And as a sidenote, Professor Frink cracks me up !!!




Its not the way my posts have been addressed, this issue is why do some members behave in such a manner?  Big boys we all are, but a Little humility goes a long way. Trading is tough business, yes, but often more than not by the 2nd, or 3rd post its automatically taken to the next level. And I it doesn't only occur here.  it occurs throughout the internet world.  And its just getting worse.


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> And its just getting worse.




The price of liberty is eternal vigilance.  
And the price of politeness.  
And the price of a spam-free forum.
And the price of freedom from dodgy trading 'education'/'software'/'live rooms'/'once-in-a-lifetime investment opportunities'.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, you're right Scalpme, maybe experienced traders on this site should just sit back and let the newbies get ripped off by 2-bit conmen selling cr@p trading systems?
> 
> If new traders can't handle being told the realities of trading, how are they going to cope when they actually have to deal with those problems?
> 
> I also think that most newbies to this site would say they have found alot of good info and helpful advice from the more experienced posters. I know I got plenty of help when I was finding my way in the world of trading and in fact I still learn plenty from the info posted here.





The case for helping the newbies not get ripped off is a good thing.  Without a doubt someone asks for an opinion, and one is given. 

But

So many times when a newbie post a decent question or a common question what often occurs is a direct Slam to his question or his integrity. then all the brothers chime in like a fraternity group.  egging each other on to top the next.  I don't' make it up, its real.  and instead of the high ranking members taking the issue seriously, they seem to love the drama.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> So many times when a newbie post a decent question or a common question what often occurs is a direct Slam to his question or his integrity. then all the brothers chime in like a fraternity group.  egging each other on to top the next.  I don't' make it up, its real.  and instead of the high ranking members taking the issue seriously, they seem to love the drama.



Example?


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

wtang89 said:


> Trading is a zero sums game, it is as some of the users have posted a 'survival of the fittest game', toughen up mate. A classic example of the way the industry is can be found in James Kramer's book (confessions of a street addict). It is a dog eat dog's world, either learn to deal with it or get out while you are still reasonably intact. All the best.




It is a dog eat dog world, that I agree.
But because it is, it doesn't make it right,


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> The price of liberty is eternal vigilance.
> And the price of politeness.
> And the price of a spam-free forum.
> And the price of freedom from dodgy trading 'education'/'software'/'live rooms'/'once-in-a-lifetime investment opportunities'.






FWIW, I think this forum has the least incidence of what OP is complaining of.

Those that cop a spray, generally deserve it.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

Ardyne said:


> I agree with the original post. Sooooooooooo many posts could be delivered in a more supportive way than what a lot are.





Thanks for recognizing it.


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> The case for helping the newbies not get ripped off is a good thing.  Without a doubt someone asks for an opinion, and one is given.
> 
> But
> 
> So many times when a newbie post a decent question or a common question what often occurs is a direct Slam to his question or his integrity. then all the brothers chime in like a fraternity group.  egging each other on to top the next.  I don't' make it up, its real.  and instead of the high ranking members taking the issue seriously, they seem to love the drama.




Methinks OP doth protest too much.


----------



## Scalpme (23 August 2009)

bowman said:


> I have seen some pretty naieve, and occasionally even downright dumb first posts here which have been responded to quite dismissively.
> 
> Who cares you might ask, it's dog eat dog out there.
> 
> ...






Very well said, I would agree whole heatedly.


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2009)

*Muppet's*

(1) They cant use the search function.
(2) They are too lazy to carry out their own investigation.
(3) Their opinion is set in concrete and their post has little to do with learning and more to do with how clever they think they are.
(4) They make outrageous claims and get all shirtty when challenged.
(5) They display no willingness to accept experienced opinion.
(6) They come and go just like their posts,contributing little to the longterm community.


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> So many times when a newbie post a decent question or a common question what often occurs is a direct Slam to his question or his integrity. then all the brothers chime in like a fraternity group.  egging each other on to top the next.  I don't' make it up, its real.  and instead of the high ranking members taking the issue seriously, they seem to love the drama.






kennas said:


> Example?




Looks like we could be waiting a while for an example.

Here are 10 examples of questions from new entrants to the market and forum, and responses.  All from the past few weeks.  I think we are actually a pretty helpful bunch.

New trader: Where to start!?

What does Impairment mean?

How to keep track of my trading?

If you sell cum dividend do you still receive the dividend?

Best place to find upcoming announcements?

Commsec questions with share offer from newbie

Trading Simulations for Beginner

Trading the All Ords?

Volume question?

Renounceable Rights Issue??


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> Looks like we could be waiting a while for an example.
> 
> Here are 10 examples of questions from new entrants to the market and forum, and responses.  All from the past few weeks.  I think we are actually a pretty helpful bunch.



Actually, it's quite exceptional the amount of assistance people are provided here. 

If they are genuine.


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Actually, it's quite exceptional the amount of assistance people are provided here.




You're right.

Check out this thread.

Upcoming resource upgrades 'n' drilling results

Exceptionally good assistance.  As an exercise, check out the amount of information provided compared to the number of thank-you's happytown gets for doing the research, and providing it gratis.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

Timmy said:


> You're right.
> 
> Check out this thread.
> 
> ...



That reminds me of the 'Newbies, all your questions answered' thread, by SirO. 

Nice work. 

It seems that if you're not genuine, you get the heat you deserve. Like a steamer!!


----------



## Zaij (23 August 2009)

I did say there wasn't really anything of that sort for the last month, so let's delve into threads more than a month ago.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461121&postcount=12

Don't have the time to look back further at the moment, but I used to see more along those lines.


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

Zaij said:


> I did say there wasn't really anything of that sort for the last month, so let's delve into threads more than a month ago.
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=461121&postcount=12
> 
> Don't have the time to look back further at the moment, but I used to see more along those lines.




Zaij, point taken on that post, BUT, if you had have linked that whole thread, instead of just the one post, you would have seen an apology from GG and plenty of positive responses.


----------



## Zaij (23 August 2009)

As I mentioned before, it's thanks to the mods that there's a low here. Notice how you (I think you're a moderator thanks to the fancy blue writing, I'm not sure) jumped right on it?

No one is claiming that *every* long time member is jumping on newbies and trashing them, just that there are a few occasions where people that should know better by now think it's OK to lash out at people.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

Zaij said:


> As I mentioned before, it's thanks to the mods that there's a low here. Notice how you (I think you're a moderator thanks to the fancy blue writing, I'm not sure) jumped right on it?
> 
> No one is claiming that *every* long time member is jumping on newbies and trashing them, just that there are a few occasions where people that should know better by now think it's OK to lash out at people.



So, maybe there is one, or two, people here amongst the thousands that post who have been negative to newcomers. 

This thread is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Zaij (23 August 2009)

There were more in the past, not so much now.


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

can someone please tell tech/a to stop calling people muppets 

jog on


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> can someone please tell tech/a to stop calling people muppets
> 
> jog on



I think Wayne was the originator of the 'muppet' call. 

But, I don't think it was in regard to any other members here.


----------



## trainspotter (23 August 2009)

Warning lights are flashing down at quality control
Somebody threw a spanner and they threw him in the hole
Theres rumors in the loading bay and anger in the town
Somebody blew the whistle and the walls came down
Theres a meeting in the boardroom theyre trying to trace the smell
Theres leaking in the washroom theres a sneak in personnel
Somewhere in the corridors someone was heard to sneeze
goodness me could this be industrial disease? 

The caretaker was crucified for sleeping at his post
Theyre refusing to be pacified its him they blame the most
The watchdogs got rabies the foremans got fleas
And everyones concerned about industrial disease
Theres panic on the switchboard tongues are ties in knots
Some come out in sympathy some come out in spots
Some blame the management some the employees
And everybody knows its the industrial disease

The work force is disgusted downs tools and walks
Innocence is injured experience just talks
Everyone seeks damages and everyone agrees
That these are classic symptoms of a monetary squeeze
On itv and bbc they talk about the curse
Philosophy is useless theology is worse
History boils over theres an economics freeze
Sociologists invent words that mean industrial disease

*Doctor parkinson declared Im not surprised to see you here
Youve got smokers cough from smoking, brewers droop from drinking beer
I dont know how you came to get the betty davis knees
But worst of all young man youve got industrial disease
He wrote me a prescription he said you are depressed
But Im glad you came to see me to get this off your chest
Come back and see me later - next patient please
Send in another victim of industrial disease*

I go down to speakers corner Im thunderstruck
They got free speech, tourists, police in trucks
Two men say theyre jesus one of them must be wrong
Theres a protest singer singing a protest song - he says
they wanna have a war to keep us on our knees
They wanna have a war to keep their factories
They wanna have a war to stop us buying japanese
They wanna have a war to stop industrial disease
Theyre pointing out the enemy to keep you deaf and blind
They wanna sap your energy incarcerate your mind
They give you rule brittania, gassy beer, page three
Two weeks in espana and sunday striptease
Meanwhile the first jesus says Id cure it soon
Abolish monday mornings and friday afternoons
The other ones on a hunger strike hes dying by degrees
How come jesus gets industrial disease?

Thank you to Dire Straits for the insight. *big slow hand clap to the mod squad*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2009)

kennas said:


> I think Wayne was the originator of the 'muppet' call.
> 
> But, I don't think it was in regard to any other members here.




Perhaps we should have a muppets thread.

Muppets 101.

How to search.
Finding a search engine
Typing in your question
Pressing enter
Scrolling down 
Clicking on the most appropriate answer
Pressing enter
Read


Muppets 102.......


gg


----------



## Timmy (23 August 2009)

From Wikipedia

List of Muppet Show characters


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> *Doctor parkinson declared Im not surprised to see you here
> Youve got smokers cough from smoking, brewers droop from drinking beer
> I dont know how you came to get the betty davis knees
> But worst of all young man youve got industrial disease
> ...





deep man ............

can you explain what it means ?


----------



## Peanut (23 August 2009)

Hey folks.

I am a newbie here and I am relatively new to trading, save to say that the best lessons I have learnt have come through (usually painful!) experience, and wouldn't expect to have it any other way.  

I can see the point of view of both sides here on this topic and can certainly see how some of the most experienced folks may grow tired of the more "pedestrian" info requests that may be posted from time to time.

I am a keen fisherman and a member of a fishing website but I frown upon requests from other members for me to divulge the location of my secret spots that I have worked hard to find.

As a previous poster indicated, nothing pays off like hard work.  

Finally, whilst I used the word "indicated", I didn't have to look too far using Google to find the difference between an indicated and inferred resource.  The info is all out there, even a mug like me can find it!


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> can someone please tell tech/a to stop calling people muppets




Can someone please tell tech/a to keep calling muppets "muppets".

I love that word as it describes some people very well.

Maybe I'm one


----------



## tech/a (23 August 2009)

Ducati was the originator as far as I know.


----------



## trainspotter (23 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> deep man ............
> 
> can you explain what it means ?




LOL @ Nun. I am thinking that Scalpme has Industrial Disease _*ie*_ to state the bleeding obvious. He is complaining that "newbies" get heckled but that is the whole point of being a "newbie". How else will you learn unless you ask questions? If they are genuine then they should be able to handle it. But as we all know we get a lot of transparent floggers that come in here and they get what they deserve. Slow hand clap was for the great job the mod squad does in sorting this kind of splenetic verbosity out when it comes to personal attacks. (massive @rse kissing exercise on my behalf ... oh chocolate lips)

Statler & Waldorf (experienced ASFers) VS Newbies asking inane questions


----------



## nulla nulla (23 August 2009)

Scalpme said:


> I don't' make it up, its real.  and instead of the high ranking members taking the issue seriously, they seem to love the drama.




What is a "high ranking member"? This is Australia. We are all equal. There is no ranking, or pecking order. Some people may have more experience than others. But their experience will include many mistakes and some deep scars. 

If the "more experienced" are still trading after a number of years, it is likely they have developed a plan and a strategy. It is unlikely that they will share this with anyone else. Not because they are selfish but most likely because it is flexible and still evolving and needs to change with the changing economic climate. Also because if they were to tell anyone else their strategy and it didn't work for the other person, there is an unwanted guilt trip for the other persons misfortune.

This is not an easy environment to flourish in. If it was simple and straightforward, everyone would be winners and there would be no losers, which would need an ever upward bull market. And we know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Boggo (23 August 2009)

This was how I behaved as a newbie, someone eventually said "turn your hat around d1ckhead", initially I thought it was agressive but really it was just cutting to the point and stating the obvious.

.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 August 2009)

Zaij said:


> As I mentioned before, it's thanks to the mods that there's a low here. Notice how you (*I think you're a moderator thanks to the **fancy blue writing*, I'm not sure) jumped right on it?



Now that`s a bit of a smart alec remark yourself! 



> No one is claiming that *every* long time member is jumping on newbies and trashing them, *just that there are a few occasions where people **that should know better by now think it's OK to lash out at people*.



 The guts of your complaint revolves around a few d.h`s who have either nothing constructive to contribute or think their poopy don`t pong. They are personalities found every day all over the world. 

Cure = grain of salt ... The phrase comes from Pliny the Elder's Naturalis Historia, regarding the discovery of a recipe for an antidote to a poison. In the antidote, one of the ingredients was a grain of salt. Threats involving the poison were thus to be taken "with a grain of salt" and therefore less seriously.  

and remember .... we are not perfect.


----------



## jono1887 (23 August 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> What is a "high ranking member"? This is Australia. We are all equal. There is no ranking, or pecking order. Some people may have more experience than others. But their experience will include many mistakes and some deep scars.




No, this is Australia - we're capitalist and we're not all equal. The more efficient are better off. If we were in communist China, we'd be all equal


----------



## nunthewiser (23 August 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> and remember .... we are not perfect.





speak for yourself!


----------



## Julia (23 August 2009)

I rather think we're talking about two different types of newbie posts.

1.  The ones where the poster is about to spend many thousands of $
     on that supa dupa guaranteed million dollars in the first week scheme, 
     and which receives the scorn it deserves,  or

2.  The ones where inexperienced people genuinely don't know how
     something works and are looking for the answer.

     My own reaction here varies according to whether the obvious 
     avenue for finding the answer would be their broker in which 
     case I'm mildly 
     irritated, e.g. "What happens with Comsec if I don't have the money in my
     account to meet the cost of a trade?"
     Why post that on a forum?  Why not simply ask the broker who surely is
     likely to give you a more authoritative reply!

     Or it can be a quite valid question which might be a bit difficult to find 
     via the Search function unless you know exactly what you're trying to
     find.

I can remember asking some horribly dumb questions  
when I was trying to find my way around the forum, and one in          particular  where someone made a very facetious and unhelpful
response but someone else understood what I was looking for and was 
polite and helpful.   

I don't think it's all that hard to be a bit tolerant and polite.


----------



## moXJO (23 August 2009)

Zaij said:


> have just been arrogant, dismissive and altogether unhelpful, more invested (ha) in making a zany one liner






Wysiwyg said:


> The guts of your complaint revolves around a few d.h`s who have either nothing constructive to contribute or think their poopy don`t pong. They are personalities found every day all over the world.




Yep its a tough gig... but someone has to do it


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 August 2009)

> My own reaction here varies according to whether the obvious
> avenue for finding the answer would be their broker in which
> case I'm mildly
> irritated, e.g. "What happens with Comsec if I don't have the money in my
> ...




No one is obliged to answer every question.  Sometimes it`s best to let them go.


----------



## trainspotter (23 August 2009)

Hey hey hey !!!! ... if you are wrong then admit that you are wrong. No harm in this is there? Yes it is easy to send thunderbolts down from the mount but it is also as easy to aplogise when you have called a spade a spade and it turns out to be a screwdriver?


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2009)

tech/a said:


> Ducati was the originator as far as I know.




"Muppet" is a pretty common low level insult in the UK, has been for years. 

I don't think either Duc or I can lay claim to originating that one.


----------



## plankton (24 August 2009)

Boggo love the hat pic!

As a newbie who is madly reading and learning as much as possible I have found some post answers a bit condescending from experienced members but then I've seen some really dumbass questions too. It goes both ways...

Perhaps a teaspoon of cement is in order?
(Harden the f!@K up!)

Grant


----------



## nulla nulla (24 August 2009)

jono1887 said:


> No, this is Australia - we're capitalist and we're not all equal. The more efficient are better off. If we were in communist China, we'd be all equal




Some how I don't think the impoverished chinese watching the new rich in china would accept this.


----------



## Mad Mel (24 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Perhaps we should have a muppets thread.
> 
> Muppets 101.
> 
> ...





Or...  judicious use of an appropriate link is fun.


----------



## johenmo (24 August 2009)

Plankton summed it up well.  Some comments are condescending.  But some questions are dumb.  Julia's right - not hard to be polite/civil.  But have had some good lessons come from the replies.

A grandstanding newbie is asking to get chopped off at the knees.  Respect is earned, not a given.

The forum's just great as it is.


----------



## wayneL (24 August 2009)

What should be the reaction to this newcomer? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16933



orix said:


> Straddles, strangles, bull spread, bear spread, iron condors, butterflies...... Its all ****e over the long run.




Considering the tone of the OP, the regulars have been pretty good IMO.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> What should be the reaction to this newcomer? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16933
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the tone of the OP, the regulars have been pretty good IMO.





i was actually being sincere considering apparently nothing was "working" ...no point constantly giving away ones cash , might as well get a "real "job and save it instead


----------



## trainspotter (24 August 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah yes Nun ... but some people do not understand your eloquent style. The other thing in here is that it is black writing on a blue background. No inflection of the voice, no raised eyebrow, no facial expressions or tones of articulation to determine whether or not the person is being sarcastic or serious. The emoticons do help somewhat to get the point across but I believe that people will read what they want into the written word depending on their mood/amount of alcohol consumed/time of the month blah blah blah. My advice to the "newbies" :- Look, learn and read (at least twice) what is being written FIRST then post your response SECOND.


----------



## moXJO (24 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i was actually being sincere considering apparently nothing was "working" ...no point constantly giving away ones cash , might as well get a "real "job and save it instead




That’s good advice actually.

 Really if people get offended on a forum board then you really need to HTFU. Having a cry because some anonymous poster has hurt your feelings in cyberspace is pretty weak  Aussie forums normally have a bit of pi$$ taking, so don't take it personally just ignore it.

Welcome to the net noobs


----------



## Temjin (24 August 2009)

moXJO said:


> That’s good advice actually.
> 
> Really if people get offended on a forum board then you really need to HTFU. Having a cry because some anonymous poster has hurt your feelings in cyberspace is pretty weak  Aussie forums normally have a bit of pi$$ taking, so don't take it personally just ignore it.
> 
> Welcome to the net noobs




Or rather, welcome to the real world. 

I suggest one should develop the ability to take criticisms and be grateful of them, regardless of how wrong the actual criticisms are.

The fact is, there are plenty of information on this forum that would pretty much answer a lot of the typical FAQs. The person who is seeking knowledge should TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY to look for it first before taking the "easy way out" by just posting the question. 

Maybe it's just me, but I am not quite keen to help those who don't take the time to do the research themselves. Remember, all advices given here are done so voluntarily, this applies to practically every forums on the internet. It's your privilege, not a right, to have receive help from us here.


----------

